# Introducing the newest member of the family...



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

This is our new kitten Jade. She came with the name and we liked it.

They rescue group believes she has suffered from frost bite on her ears, toes and legs...she's missing fur there with a lot of scar tissue. She also is missing part of her tail. They don't know how or why. 

On Thursday we were in Petsmart and found they were using part of the store to house animals in town for a big adoption event. We happened to be in Petsmart and I asked the volunteers about her. She was one of three that we took interest in. In the end we brought her home. She's spayed, had all her shots, is micro-chipped already.

I have to say things are going well. The dog was a little excited and still is at times but so far things are great. Jade has been very well behaved and I am teaching the dog to respect her space. At this point I no longer have the dog on leash. We can all hang out in the living room together peacefully. My dog I think gets frustrated because he wants to say hello to her but she's out of reach, they he uses his playful bark. 

They'll be buddies soon enough. Considering we did the introduction yesterday i'd say things are just peachy.

In one photo she's drinking from the dogs water dish. Once he saw that he drank from hers. lol


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

What a cutie!!!!

I have 2 cats, and they are my BABIES. Super spoiled, both came from a rescue. Your girl is so very cute!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor thing. Sounds like she's had a rough life. The colouring on her head is very unusual. Sort of has a salt-and-pepper look. 

Best of luck with her.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks. She's been great so far. The dog is a little frustrated as to why she won't play with him lol


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Aw so pretty! I just love our cats  have three adopted myself. Thanks for adopting and not shopping!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm such a cat lover! She is adorable! Despite her rough beginning I know that she'll have a forever home full of love!


----------



## ohBry (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay! What a cutie! I currently have a black and white foster kitty that was hit by a car so one of her back legs turns outwards, she's missing a lot of her tail and she's forever kitten sized. It's frustrating that she always gets looked over at adoption events because she looks different so it's great to see that you've given Jade a home, good luck with her!


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone! Jade is doing very well. It's been just over 2 weeks since we brought her home. My dog really likes her. Jade has has settled in nicely. I think my dog appreciates the company, when she's not waking him up at least. 

I like the balance of having a dog and a cat. The best of both worlds


----------

